# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Artsen moeten dementiepatiënten thuis onderzoeken

## Leontien

"Patiënten die lijden aan dementie of ander niet-aangeboren hersenletsel, functioneren thuis vaak heel anders dan in een testomgeving. Om beter vast te kunnen stellen welke zorg dergelijke patiënten nodig hebben, zouden onderzoekers hen daarom ook thuis moeten observeren. Dat concludeert neuropsycholoog Sharon Bouwens.

Haar onderzoek bevestigt een veelgehoorde klacht van naasten van de patiënt, die merken dat de neuropschyologische tests een andere uitslag laten zien dan zij op basis van het gedrag thuis verwachtten."

Dit bericht 2 april op Nu.nl 

Wat is jouw ervaring met mensen die dementeren? Ben je het ermee eens dat er thuis onderzocht moet worden of juist niet? Vertel hier jouw mening!!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Zoals ik bij enquêtes al vertelde heeft mn opa wel iets last van vergeetachtigheid (nog geen echte dementie)
Maar mijn opa kreeg al helemaal thuisonderzoeken! Hij is geen 1x naar het ziekenhuis geweest voor zo'n onderzoek. 

Vind dit ook wel heel goed eigenlijk, zoals Leontien al schreef in hun eigen omgeving reageren ze zoals ze het gewend zijn, hun eigen omgeving is natuurlijk!

Dus ik vind het wel goed dat ze deze onderzoeken thuis doen!

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn 'oma' (tante van mijn paps) heeft beginnende dementie. Soms weet ze woorden niet meer te vinden en soms heeft ze heel goed door dat ze iets voor de 2e keer verteld. Ik laat haar gewoon altijd uitpraten en naar de goede woorden zoeken. Haar dochter (65jr) en kleinzoon wonen in hetzelfe huis, dus als zij hulp nodig heeft dan is dat er wel. 
Mijn mening is dat je demente patienten het beste in hun eigen omgeving kan onderzoeken, want daar zijn zij veilig en ze zijn hun eigen omgeving gewend. Het is denk ik wel goed om te kijken naar het verschil in de eigen omgeving en in een zogeheten testomgeving. Ik denk ook dat zolang iemand nog in staat is om in zijn/haar eigen woning te blijven wonen dat zo lang mogelijk moet, want zodra diegene ergens anders heen moet (verpleegtehuis, bejaardentehuis) dan gaat de achteruitgang sneller ...

----------


## Lara '52

Mijn buurvrouw is begin dit jaar opgenomen in bejaardentehuis een beetje dementie (enige zoon was niet in staat om moeder op te passen ) ik had haar een paar maand niet meer gezien door mijn ziekte verleden maand er bij geweest en ze is zo fel achteruit gegaan en herkent niemand meer ,mijn dochter werkt in een bejaardentehuis en zegt zelf "mama je moet met alle hulp die er is zolang mogelijk thuis blijven en je zo goed mogelijk laten verzorgen " het beste is nog altijd thuis .

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn mening;
-zolang als mogelijk zelfstandig blijven wonen indien men dat wenst, ik heb nl al veel te vaak ouderen zien wegkwijnen en sterk achteruit zien gaan van zodra ze in het ziekenhuis of bejaardentehuis belandden!

Ik ben dus ook van mening ; Thuis!

----------


## christel1

Mijn ma is dement geworden op oudere leeftijd. Ze woonde in een serviceflat maar kon niet meer alleen blijven dus is ze naar de home gegaan, rusthuis dus. Niemand had thuis een kamer vrij, mijn broer heeft een zoon met MS, dus die moet daarvoor zorgen, mijn zus heeft ook 3 kinderen en geneest van kanker, en de anderen hadden ook geen plaats en bij mij is het te klein. Mijn ma is heel snel beginnen te dementeren eens het vastgesteld was, je zag ze dag na dag achteruit gaan. Elke middag ging ik wel naar het rusthuis om haar eten te geven en ook andere oudjes eten te geven want de verpleging heeft hier echt weinig tijd voor. Ze is 2 jaar geleden gestorven en zou vandaag normaal 86 geworden zijn
Greetz
Christel1

----------

